# You ever had one of those months?



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Where you smoke most of the best shit you've got just to make yourself feel better?

I know we all tend to hold on to our prized smokes for special occassions but do you ever just have a month where you smoke as much good shit as you can....... just because?

Well, this month has been one of those month's for me. I swear to God I've smoked some KILLER cigars in the past couple weeks. I've blown through a decent amount of aged smokes as well. Here's a list of what I've smoked so far in the past 3 weeks:

3 Davidoff No. 1's
Davi 5000
Dunhill Mojito
70's Upmann Natural
VR Jubilaum
80's Por Larranaga Monte Carlo
Taboada Custom Rolled
Cueto Custom Rolled
2 Partagas Salomone's

I've just been blowing my wad lately... I'm like the John Holmes of my own world LOL. 

So do you guys ever have those months where you just smoke as much good stuff as you can??? C'mon, I can't be alone here


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm with ya, bro. 

While I can't compete with the lineup you've posted, I have been smoking some pretty high end cigars lately. Just check out the S.H.I.T. thread - or you can ask Gabe what he's been missing. 

Life is TOO short to save anything. Every day is a gift and should be celebrated.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I wish I had one of those months. I need to start diging into the few really good smokes I have. Maybe a Boli PC with my Uncle at Thanksgiving.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Mine cant compare to your first 4 or 5 but I do seem to reach for my better smokes when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I been smoking some pretty good things, lately, that someone sent me.
Hummm...who was that?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't blame you one bit, Dustin! Smoke up! I havn't had one of those episodes but recently have been thinking of it. 


:ms NCRM


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Damn dustin...thats a fine lineup of smokes...i wish I had a month like that!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> I wish I had one of those months.


Believe me bro, you don't want one of the month's I've been having LOL. Its been a ride, trust me.

Yeah, I guess I've been using smokes to make me feel better.... which isn't a bad thing at all.

Peter my brother, can't wait to see you again. We're gonna have to hook up one of these days. Can't say that I've been particularly available as of late but I've got to admit I'm getting better about that.

I think its kind of natural to reach for the nicer smokes when you're down


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Peter my brother, can't wait to see you again. We're gonna have to hook up one of these days. Can't say that I've been particularly available as of late but I've got to admit I'm getting better about that.
> 
> I think its kind of natural to reach for the nicer smokes when you're down


My door is always open to you. I am looking forward to the day when we can share a good cigar and an ice cold martini.

or three!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> My door is always open to you. I am looking forward to the day when we can share a good cigar and an ice cold martini.
> or three!


Or SEVEN!!!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I been smoking some pretty good things, lately, that someone sent me.
> Hummm...who was that?


Some of those on Dustins list were of a similar nature. 

Life may be short you never know. Sean said it best... "If something happens to me and I die, I don't want my last thought to be.. Damn I should have smoked that Dunhill Cabinetta".

Every couple of days I grab a "special" just because. Had a 60's monte # 4 to celebrate driving home from work before 4:00 today. Unfortunately, it was to do the leaves. Still was a great cigar. Ended up all soggy hanging from my gasping pie hole. Great stuff.

Dustins got the right approach. You can always get more cigars. Assuming you aren't in a pine box 6 feet under.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Some of those on Dustins list were of a similar nature.


Too true my brother. Those are the best smokes too, ones given to you by a friend 



Klugsinator said:


> Life may be short you never know. Sean said it best... "If something happens to me and I die, I don't want my last thought to be.. Damn I should have smoked that Dunhill Cabinetta".
> 
> Every couple of days I grab a "special" just because. Had a 60's monte # 4 to celebrate driving home from work before 4:00 today. Unfortunately, it was to do the leaves. Still was a great cigar. Ended up all soggy hanging from my gasping pie hole. Great stuff.
> 
> Dustins got the right approach. You can always get more cigars. Assuming you aren't in a pine box 6 feet under.


Hell yeah Dave, it really is nice to be able to look back and say Damn I've had some good cigars. I like Sean's theory.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Or SEVEN!!!!!!


Seven is my lucky number. :al


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Might as well enjoy them now - you can't take them with you.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

The only time I tend to have a really good cigar is if its after Ive done well in school, if I accomplished something I really wanted to accomplish, or if I'm with my uncle and cousin who are the only ones in my family I can herf with. I have noticed that the busier I get with school and baseball the less I want to smoke. Any one else feel like the busier they are the less they want to smoke? I know cigar smoking is supposed to allow you to take time to relax and thats something I have tried to get myself to do a little more often.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

tedski said:


> Might as well enjoy them now - you can't take them with you.


Whadda you mean you can't takem with ya..


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Old Sailor said:


> Whadda you mean you can't takem with ya..


I guess you're not going then ... ?


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

That's a nice line up. I wouldn't be able to smoke those Mojitos though because I love them so much and I can't seem to get anymore.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i had a Trilogy Authentic Corojo earlier this week - does that count? 

:bn

ps - this is post # 7,200, like it matters.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

must be nice dustin. i would have done the same..i think this month is my month...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:r Dustin... i hope u know they were all fakes! :r


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

after a month of smokes like that, how are you ever going to be able to go back to a regular rotation? I imagine you would probably trade for the regular rotation and a less stressfull month though.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I can't compete with that line up either . My last month I've been on alot of meds triing to get rid of a cold , I've got alot of allergies . Just this week I've gotten rid of the nagging cough , so I burned a Cuesta-Rey pyramid with the Stanfords reserve wrapper - tasted great , as of right now I'm enjoying a Siglo VI tubo and it's real strong . Damn good to be back with my rolled up addiction .


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

I tend to smoke my best cigars on my worst days....it can help balance the world again.....and life is short....smoke the best you have TODAY


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I've had the opposite sort of month. Buying, buying, and more buying but smoking less. The work bonus I received has been literally burning a hole in my pocket. Certainly, I am not buying the vintage of cigars that you're smoking though.

Sorry to hear that the non-cigar part of your month has not be very good, but sounds like you had some FINE smokes to sooth the problems.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw this quote the other day. I thought about it when I read your thread. Kind of corny but what the heck ...

"The cigar is a great resource. It is necessary to have traveled for a long time on a ship to understand that at least the cigar affords you the pleasures of smoking. It raises your spirits. Are you troubled by something? The cigar dissolves it. Are you subject to aches and pains (or bad temper)? The cigar will change your disposition. Are you harassed by unpleasant thoughts? Smoking a cigar puts one in a frame of mind to dispense with these. Do you ever feel a little faint from hunger? A cigar satisfies the yearning. If you are obsessed by sad thoughts, a cigar will take your mind off them. Finally don't you sometimes have pleasant remembrance or consoling thought? A cigar will reinforce this."
--Duc De La Rochefoucauld, Liancourt, Journal 1794


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

never had a month like that Dustin!! what a line-up!


i do tend to gravitate toward some of my better smokes either in celebration for something really great; or to bring me up from something totally crappy.

glad you were able to get through the month. hope everything gets better and smooths out for ya!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Greg.... no... that does not count :r

Yeah I have to say that smoking the good stuff really did kind of balance me out at least for a little while. Freddy, sorry to hear that you're starting one of these month's my brother. If there's anything YOU need, let me know.

Thanx for the words of wisdom Bama.... Life really is too short to not enjoy myself and regret not doing the things I wanted to do.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hell yeah Dave, it really is nice to be able to look back and say Damn I've had some good cigars. I like Sean's theory.


Yea, my perception has changed a bit. I like to be able to say "I've had that" (smoked it) rather than "I have that" (in my humi). Smoke what you got when you can.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Is this the male-cigar-smoker's PMS thread? I didn't know it lasted a whole month. :r 

Not a bad solution, if it happens.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am with ya, I feel a good smoke is a special occasion, I don't need an excuse.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

My "special" cigars are more "pedestrian" than yours Dustin. But I try to smoke one of them every day


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Yea, my perception has changed a bit. I like to be able to say "I've had that" (smoked it) rather than "I have that" (in my humi). Smoke what you got when you can.


I LIKE that !


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Anytime I can sit down and smoke a cigar, it's a special occasion. Bad days, good days, whatever...being able to smoke a blockbuster (whatever that definition is to you) cigar and just sit back relax is something special to me.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Yea, my perception has changed a bit. I like to be able to say "I've had that" (smoked it) rather than "I have that" (in my humi). Smoke what you got when you can.


That is a pretty spot on way to think about it.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Anytime I can sit down and smoke a cigar, it's a special occasion. Bad days, good days, whatever...being able to smoke a blockbuster (whatever that definition is to you) cigar and just sit back relax is something special to me.


Bling Boy Speaks!!!!! LOL 

Yes, I have to say that anytime I'm able to sit down to a smoke, it automatically makes me feel that much better. The experience definitely intensifies in the company of good friends.

And it doesn't matter what you're smoking as long as YOU are lovin' it.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The experience definitely intensifies in the company of good friends.
> 
> And it doesn't matter what you're smoking as long as YOU are lovin' it.


Well said, Dustin. Both good friends and smoking what you enjoy is what makes the occasion special. Glad to say, I've met/made great friends and smoked awesome/excellent cigars...doesn't get much better.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

STFU! Just come to Socal and we'll smoke some good shit!


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

If it wasn't for Mo TheMan, PuffDaddy, and now Zorro, I'd have no idea what the big deal was... And that would be sad. Sometimes 'Just Because' is a good enough (if not the best) reason too. I think I'll grab an old Mo TheMan gift tonight and just enjoy!

Thanks for idea,
VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> STFU! Just come to Socal and we'll smoke some good shit!


:r Once I get there you'll be pleading me to get the hell outta town!


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Believe me bro, you don't want one of the month's I've been having LOL. Its been a ride, trust me.
> 
> Yeah, I guess I've been using smokes to make me feel better.... which isn't a bad thing at all.


Been having that same kind of month & have been responding pretty much the same way, in fact I was just trying to decide between a '00 Sir Winnie and a RyJ '01 EL robusto when I decided to take one last look at the forum before heading home.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> :r Once I get there you'll be pleading me to get the hell outta town!


Amen to that


----------

